# Going to try out coconut oil



## Plan 9 from OS (Jul 13, 2012)

I was traveling for 4 days, my wife and I haven't had sex since last Sunday. Come home Friday and that night we have sex. Started out well, but she felt pain and soreness after 10 minutes (maybe less). I thought her lubrication would have returned since her thyroid has been regulated, but not the case that night. Although this morning, she had decent natural lubrication and no pain (or at least she didn't admit to it). I talked to her about coconut oil and referenced this site as the inspiration for inquiring into it. We read up on it together and she's pretty excited to try it out. Wish us luck.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

It's great stuff. Put some on her and rub it in, put some on you and rub it in...slather on some more... Slip N Slid to Heaven! It's the only lube that doesn't irritate my vag and I have tried MANY.

Just make sure you buy PURE unrefined coconut oil. It should be a solid when you buy it. It melts at 77 deg F. 

Good luck.


----------



## Convection (Apr 20, 2013)

It also makes a great massage lubricant and unlike some other massage oils, we find it doesn't irritate things down below. Makes moving between activities much more organic.


----------



## Plan 9 from OS (Jul 13, 2012)

We bought this stuff - 2 jars.










Wife and daughter is also psyched about using it for skin and hair.


----------



## Big Dude (Feb 24, 2013)

Plan 9 from OS said:


> We bought this stuff - 2 jars.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmmm. I don't know about this brand. I think it's great that it is orgasmic, but is evidently for virgins. Be careful, dude.


----------



## Pandakiss (Oct 29, 2010)

It's a great brand but a very expensive way to but coconut oil. I get a jar from trader joes, if I can it's a little less than six. 

If I NEED some I go to walmart and get a container of it. I forgot the name, but it's the same brand that makes the expensive peanut oil, and it's less than 5 bucks. 

I personally have not noticed a difference in any of these brands. I use it for cooking, and after I get out of the shower. 

The only plus is the one from Walmart comes in a plastic container. I can leave it in the tub or take it in the bedroom without fear of it shattering. It's also a wider container so it's easier to open if your hands are oily. 

I think spectrum has a slight coconutty aroma but once it's spread on you can't smell it anymore.


----------



## Plan 9 from OS (Jul 13, 2012)

Pandakiss said:


> It's a great brand but a very expensive way to but coconut oil. I get a jar from trader joes, if I can it's a little less than six.
> 
> If I NEED some I go to walmart and get a container of it. I forgot the name, but it's the same brand that makes the expensive peanut oil, and it's less than 5 bucks.
> 
> ...


It was pricey, but I think that was due to the fact it was unrefined, organic, etc. The refined version is cheaper I believe.


----------



## Pandakiss (Oct 29, 2010)

I personally have seen, felt, tasted no differences in refined or unrefined. But organic is always far pricer. It just depends on how much you will go through and for what purpose. If I'm only cooking with it, I get top shelf. If I need it for Multi purpose, I get trader joes, which I think is organic since trader joes only sells organic, if I'm only using it in the bedroom and for a shower, the one from Walmart is best. 

I haven't found a more convent container for the oil yet, (kitchen wise) so I waste a bunch. You can tell I just got out of the shower when you step in the tub, and go sliding. 

So. 9.00$-12.00$, down to 6.00$, to less than 5.00$. Just depends on your usage. If I were to use it in my hair, I would go with the cheapest one, and keep it cool so it stays firmer. Of course bedroom one keep it by the tv or near the window (any slight heat source) at least away from the air vent. I keep mine in the back of the closet. I bought a very cheap olive oil, pored it out, popped off the top, used a knife to "spoon" it into the bottle and put the top back on. I did not use the pull top. I used a steak knife to put a small hole in the still closed top. Replaced the outer cap, and boom, a easy bottle to use in the bedroom.


----------



## CantePe (Oct 5, 2011)

Want to see the benefits of coconut oil on skin:








Burnt myself on a stainless steel pot I took from my oven last week. Was a second degree burn, borderline almost third degree burn (5 degrees of burns for reference)








This is today, 7 days later with coconut oil (organic) and garlic oil mix done twice daily.


----------



## Plan 9 from OS (Jul 13, 2012)

Thanks for all the tips and advice. We will test it out Monday night.


----------



## Plan 9 from OS (Jul 13, 2012)

Probably TMI, but I had to test it out myself. Seems like it lasts forever and doesn't seem to break down like the water soluble lubes, or even olive oil or baby oil. I'm psyched up to try it out tonight!

Also, wife tried it out this morning and rubbed it into her face. She said it felt wonderful. So we will have multiple uses for it.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Pandakiss said:


> I personally have seen, felt, tasted no differences in refined or unrefined. But organic is always far pricer. It just depends on how much you will go through and for what purpose. If I'm only cooking with it, I get top shelf. If I need it for Multi purpose, I get trader joes, which I think is organic since trader joes only sells organic, if I'm only using it in the bedroom and for a shower, the one from Walmart is best.
> 
> .


LOL, if it's going in my vag, I buy the best I can find.


----------



## CantePe (Oct 5, 2011)

I also use a mix of garlic oil/coconut oil and oil of oregano for nightly treatments for facial acne. Better than any of the script meds I've ever been given and no damn side effects.


----------



## CASE_Sensitive (Jul 22, 2013)

We had a session that started with warming massage oil that mistakenly made it's way into my wife. She was irritated for days. Never again....now this coconut oil definitely gives us alternatives....


----------



## imtamnew (May 13, 2013)

If you are diabetic please don't use this for treating open wounds.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Plan 9 from OS (Jul 13, 2012)

Anon Pink said:


> LOL, if it's going in my vag, I buy the best I can find.


Even at a higher price that I paid, it's still cheaper than buying the smaller tubes of lube, so even that is a cost reduction. If you can see tangible benefits for skin issues and improved hair, then even more savings can add up.


----------



## CantePe (Oct 5, 2011)

http://diabeteshealth.com/read/2010...ould-reduce-the-symptoms-of-type-2-diabetes-/


----------



## love=pain (Nov 26, 2012)

I must concur, odorless tasteless and lasts a long time much better than water based or silicone based stuff we have tried before.

I would recommend putting some in a small container to use in the bedroom so as not to contaminate the whole jar, we keep it in a little tupperware container next to the bed no embarrassing labels for anyone to see.
Stays melted in the warmer weather and gets solid in the winter but great stuff.


----------



## Plan 9 from OS (Jul 13, 2012)

The CO worked very well. It will be our new lubricant moving forward.


----------



## Zatol Ugot? (Mar 5, 2012)

I too am a CO convert. Saw a mention of using CO here on TAM a while back and normal lubes had been giving my wife issues with irritation, etc. Bought a jar a couple of months ago and we have used it many times since. This is definitely our "go to" lube now. We both used it last night.  Totally awesome!


----------



## Plan 9 from OS (Jul 13, 2012)

We've used CO 3 times so far. Last 2 times my wife said "this sh!t is awesome!". Looks like it's THE lube in our house. Perfect amount of lubrication, lasts forever.


----------



## jasmine9 (Jul 18, 2014)

Is it edible?


----------



## Plan 9 from OS (Jul 13, 2012)

jasmine9 said:


> Is it edible?


Sure. It's a cooking oil. Also a great moisturizer - wife's using it on her face and my daughter is using it on her hair (said it helped her grow half an inch of length in one week). You can't do all that with KY...


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

cool thanks for the report. now I have to pick some up.


----------



## jasmine9 (Jul 18, 2014)

I will have to look for some at Walmart


----------



## Plan 9 from OS (Jul 13, 2012)

Chilly and Jasmine, make sure it's the organic and has "extra virgin" in the name. There should be only 1 ingredient on the label - coconut oil. I wouldn't buy it if it has any other ingredients included.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

I actually eat a couple spoonfuls straight every day for energy.


----------



## bestwife (May 10, 2014)

I am creating coconut toothpase because toothpaste from shop really sucks.
Fozzy: yes I am doing the same, it taste great, I can use it everywhere, everytime, everyday


----------



## ohiodude (Jan 25, 2012)

"my daughter is using it on her hair (said it helped her grow half an inch of length in one week)."

Every man on here (and several women) had to go back and read that line again...


----------



## Horsa (Jun 27, 2012)

Well, since I live in tropical island, I used to make my own virgin coconut oil for my kids when they was 1yo, I used to add a teaspoon of VCO to their one bottle of milk.
CO was long known for hair and scalp treatment. But I never knew it can also be a great lubricant. I will try it soon.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Thor (Oct 31, 2011)

Coconut oil is a natural sunblock, with an SPF of about 4. No not a strong sunblock by modern standards. But... no nasty cancer causing chemicals and no micro particles of metals to get absorbed into the body.


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

I still need to buy and try some in the bedroom.....going to Trader Joe's later today.


----------



## GettingIt_2 (Apr 12, 2013)

We use coconut oil in the bedroom, too--it's my favorite lube. I often use it in conjunction with a BJ or hand job. We use the Spectrum organic, too. 

The only downside is that, as a result, every time I cook with it or use it on my skin, the smell makes me want to find him and give him a BJ. 

Oh wait, is that a downside?


----------



## GettingIt_2 (Apr 12, 2013)

Thor said:


> Coconut oil is a natural sunblock, with an SPF of about 4. No not a strong sunblock by modern standards. But... no nasty cancer causing chemicals and no micro particles of metals to get absorbed into the body.


Neat--I didn't know that!


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

GettingIt said:


> We use coconut oil in the bedroom, too--it's my favorite lube. I often use it in conjunction with a BJ or hand job. We use the Spectrum organic, too.
> 
> The only downside is that, as a result, every time I cook with it or use it on my skin, the smell makes me want to find him and give him a BJ.
> 
> Oh wait, is that a downside?


That is a great answer...maybe my wife will think the same thing when she smells it...:smthumbup:


----------



## YummyGirl (Jul 23, 2014)

I buy my oils from this site:

https://www.mountainroseherbs.com/

https://www.mountainroseherbs.com/products/sweet-almond-oil-organic/profile

Their stuff is amazing. I love the almond oil and use it for Abhyanga (Ayurvedic Oil Massage). 

http://www.banyanbotanicals.com/sm

~YG


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

I have eaten and used CO for years as a health food, only every buy the best, organic brands.

We don't use lubes in our sex life but do use CO for massages. 

One jar for the kitchen and a separate jar for the bedroom. Mr H thinks it is funny to stick his **** in the jar and rub it on me. OK it is funny but yeah I don't want to mix up the bedroom jar and the kitchen jar


----------



## calamityjim (Jul 18, 2014)

Since it's not petroleum-based, is it safe for latex vibrators, etc?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## hartvalve (Mar 15, 2014)

Thor said:


> Coconut oil is a natural sunblock, with an SPF of about 4. No not a strong sunblock by modern standards. But... no nasty cancer causing chemicals and no micro particles of metals to get absorbed into the body.


Did not know this ^ but glad I do now.. 

I love the oil. It is the best skin moisturizer and does wonders for the hair. A friend of mine puts a teaspoon in her morning coffee. I would, but I don't like to see oil floating in my coffee. Plus, consuming the oil in the raw sends me running steadily into the ladies room. Not good.









I bought the above oil from Walmart for about $6.00 and made the best biscuits ever!! If you like popping popcorn the old fashioned way then coconut oil is the way to go! The oil does not require, nor tolerate extreme temperature cooking. The oil pops the kernels very well on low to moderate heat.


----------



## daffodilly (Oct 3, 2011)

After following this thread, we tried it this week. I am never buying another tube of lube ever again.


----------



## I Don't Know (Oct 8, 2013)

We tried it last night. Wife started using it to give me a hand job and I got very close when....KNOCK KNOCK KNOCK. Kid looking for something. So after that interuption we moved on to PIV and things are starting to get back on track....KNOCK KNOCK KNOCK. :2gunsfiring_v1:

Oh well there's always tonight. ray:

Pretty good stuff! We put it in a rinsed out shampoo bottle and that worked pretty well.


----------



## Plan 9 from OS (Jul 13, 2012)

I Don't Know said:


> We tried it last night. Wife started using it to give me a hand job and I got very close when....KNOCK KNOCK KNOCK. Kid looking for something. So after that interuption we moved on to PIV and things are starting to get back on track....KNOCK KNOCK KNOCK. :2gunsfiring_v1:
> 
> Oh well there's always tonight. ray:
> 
> Pretty good stuff! We put it in a rinsed out shampoo bottle and that worked pretty well.


Kids knocking at the door is a regular occurrence for us unfortunately. We're getting more desensitized to it, but it's still annoying.


----------



## CASE_Sensitive (Jul 22, 2013)

I made pancakes on the weekend with coconut oil. All I kept thinking was I'm wasting the coconut oil.


----------



## Plan 9 from OS (Jul 13, 2012)

We've used CO two more times since my last post, and we're still seeing the same consistent results. My wife is very happy with how well it performs, but she still has it in the back of her mind that it won't last. To her, CO seems almost too good to be true.

A little background to explain this. Through much of last year, her thyroid went slightly underactive, and as a result sex became difficult for her from a lubrication standpoint. Her thyroid is better regulated now and she feels better, but it seems like her lubrication isn't. She will be 41 soon. Even during the first half of the year, she's had issues where sex was painful from time to time. We've used KY and Astroglide and overall they will breakdown after 10 minutes of use. It's not uncommon for me to go beyond 10 minutes. So in her mind, she still thinks that sex = pain. Given a little more time with the CO, I think that linkage in her mind will go away. I think I'm getting my old wife back.


----------



## dubsey (Feb 21, 2013)

It's seriously like the best thing ever. We don't need it really, we just like it. We've been using it for 6 months or so. It was actually needed maybe a couple times in there, but we just enjoy it that much that we use it pretty regularly. 

Plus, now there are fun things like she's always used it in the whirly popper when she makes popcorn. Has for years in place of butter. She did again the other night. Sat down, looked at me and announced "you're taking me to pound town when the boy is finally asleep. The scent is killing me right now"


----------



## calamityjim (Jul 18, 2014)

dubsey said:


> It's seriously like the best thing ever. We don't need it really, we just like it. We've been using it for 6 months or so. It was actually needed maybe a couple times in there, but we just enjoy it that much that we use it pretty regularly.
> 
> Plus, now there are fun things like she's always used it in the whirly popper when she makes popcorn. Has for years in place of butter. She did again the other night. Sat down, looked at me and announced "you're taking me to pound town when the boy is finally asleep. The scent is killing me right now"


Ha. HA. HAHAHAHA!

I totally thought "whirly popper" was some weird slong for vagina until I hit the word "popcorn."
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Plan 9 from OS (Jul 13, 2012)

calamityjim said:


> Ha. HA. HAHAHAHA!
> 
> I totally thought "whirly popper" was some weird slong for vagina until I hit the word "popcorn."
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


LOL, when I first read that, I thought he misspelled the word and meant "pooper" and then thought to myself that was a very odd way to talk about anal...


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

Plan 9 from OS said:


> Sure. It's a cooking oil. Also a great moisturizer - wife's using it on her face and my daughter is using it on her hair (said it helped her grow half an inch of length in one week). You can't do all that with KY...


There goes your waxing budget... :-(

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## I Don't Know (Oct 8, 2013)

OK, shampoo bottle....bad idea. That stuff gets hard as a rock!


----------



## Plan 9 from OS (Jul 13, 2012)

I Don't Know said:


> OK, shampoo bottle....bad idea. That stuff gets hard as a rock!


Run hot water over the shampoo bottle to melt it, but probably best to use a disposable tupperware/glad container because it will be solid typically unless your room is hot.


----------



## TheCuriousWife (Jan 28, 2013)

Plan 9 from OS said:


> Run hot water over the shampoo bottle to melt it, but probably best to use a disposable tupperware/glad container because it will be solid typically unless your room is hot.


You could hold the bottle in your hands for a while too, but yes a tupperware container is better.

Ps. I use a disposable container from Kentucky Fried Chicken. :rofl:


----------



## Plan 9 from OS (Jul 13, 2012)

TheCuriousWife said:


> You could hold the bottle in your hands for a while too, but yes a tupperware container is better.
> 
> Ps. I use a disposable container from Kentucky Fried Chicken. :rofl:


Finger licking good...


----------



## pink_lady (Dec 1, 2012)

Well, damn. I wish I had read this thread before buying expensive 'Pure Romance' lube


----------



## jasmine9 (Jul 18, 2014)

Stupid question- At Walmart is the coconut oil in the food dept?


----------



## soccermom2three (Jan 4, 2013)

jasmine9 said:


> Stupid question- At Walmart is the coconut oil in the food dept?


Yes, that's where I've seen it. With the olive and canola oils.


----------



## TheCuriousWife (Jan 28, 2013)

Plan 9 from OS said:


> Finger licking good...


:lol:

You made my day!


----------



## TheCuriousWife (Jan 28, 2013)

soccermom2three said:


> Yes, that's where I've seen it. With the olive and canola oils.


I've also seen it in the vitamin section....


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

You put de lime in de coconut...drink it all up...

You put de lime in de coconut...drink it all down...

I say "Doctor......"





Dumbass song....


----------



## onedge (Nov 27, 2013)

Oh I am glad to have read these posts. I keep coconut oil on bathroom counter for hair and skin. Lubes and message oils make me break out so I always have to wash it off afterwards.


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

I still haven't bought any yet....but I am very intrigued. Does anyone know how coconut oil compares to Astroglide for stallion polishing?


----------



## jasmine9 (Jul 18, 2014)

I might buy some today. So coconut oil is safe for PIV?


----------



## Max.HeadRoom (Jun 28, 2014)

TheCuriousWife said:


> You could hold the bottle in your hands for a while too, but yes a tupperware container is better.
> 
> Ps. I use a disposable container from Kentucky Fried Chicken. :rofl:


Fried chicken and Sex; oh how life is good! i wonder if there is a hat for that one.


----------



## keeper63 (Mar 22, 2012)

I Notice The Details said:


> I still haven't bought any yet....but I am very intrigued. Does anyone know how coconut oil compares to Astroglide for stallion polishing?


Not quite as slippery as Astroglide silicone, but it sure smells and TASTES better!

I was surprised that the smell was as mild/subtle as it is, I was worried that after using it, the whole house would smell like a macaroon.


----------



## tinker01 (Dec 21, 2009)

Wife n I used it first time over weekend! Great Stuff! used it on my face after shaving lasted a long time too. it did not have much of a Coconut smell, actually none at all. but will be using it much more now.:smthumbup::smthumbup:


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

Cooking with CO is supposed to help with Alzhimers as well.
My question is, is it better than astro glide in the respect of not being so gooey. My wife some times cringes when I'm coated with AG. or it might be me that makes her cringe.


----------



## Q tip (Apr 15, 2014)

Thound said:


> Cooking with CO is supposed to help with Alzhimers as well.
> My question is, is it better than astro glide in the respect of not being so gooey. My wife some times cringes when I'm coated with AG. or it might be me that makes her cringe.


:lol::rofl:


----------



## cool12 (Nov 17, 2013)

FYI as someone that has been formulating soaps, lotions and balms with coconut oil for nearly 10 yrs now, i can tell you it is actually drying for some skin types. it doesn't dry my skin out but it's not moisturizing either. 
as always, ymmv


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

jasmine9 said:


> I might buy some today. So coconut oil is safe for PIV?


Yes it is.

(I'm assuming as long as you don't have some weird food allergy)


----------



## jasmine9 (Jul 18, 2014)

I just bought organic coconut oil at Walmart. Is that okay?


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

jasmine9 said:


> I just bought organic coconut oil at Walmart. Is that okay?


Pure, unprocessed coconut oil that comes in a solid like crisco. In the food stores everywhere. You don't need a specific brand. As long as it is a solid, you got the right stuff!


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

jasmine9 said:


> I just bought organic coconut oil at Walmart. Is that okay?


Depends. You putting it in your crankcase or is it for her motor?


----------



## Jung_admirer (Jun 26, 2013)

Anon Pink said:


> Pure, unprocessed coconut oil that comes in a solid like crisco. In the food stores everywhere. You don't need a specific brand. As long as it is a solid, you got the right stuff!


The very highest quality coconut products can be purchased here: 
Wilderness Family Naturals Coconut Oils

Order the "Expeller Pressed" if you want an unscented coconut oil. I cook with the "Virgin Cold Pressed". Someone on TAM turned me on to these guys .. haven't been disappointed.


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

I love the smell and feel of coconut oil over other types. Going to have to try WFN... Thank you for the link.


----------



## jasmine9 (Jul 18, 2014)

I will take a pic as soon as I get home. It was where they sell vitamins.


----------



## jasmine9 (Jul 18, 2014)

This is it


----------



## jasmine9 (Jul 18, 2014)

Cletus said:


> Depends. You putting it in your crankcase or is it for her motor?



For my motor.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Yes Jasmine, that stuff is fine.


----------



## jasmine9 (Jul 18, 2014)

For PIV? Also, how does it do in water. We will be in a jacuzzi this weekend and want to buy the best stuff. Let me know what to get for use in water. Thanks!


----------



## U.E. McGill (Nov 27, 2013)

Love the stuff. Just do yourself a favor. Fill the sink with hot water and throw the bottle in there before you begin your amorous liaison. This will get it to melt and make it work great. 

My wife and I started using it and the first couple times was funny because here we are getting ready to do the deed and rubbing a finger full together to get it melted and get rid of the little crystals.


----------



## U.E. McGill (Nov 27, 2013)

jasmine9 said:


> For PIV? Also, how does it do in water. We will be in a jacuzzi this weekend and want to buy the best stuff. Let me know what to get for use in water. Thanks!



It's a fat. So as long as there's no soap it should stay on for a bit. But it will wear off so use it liberally.


----------



## jasmine9 (Jul 18, 2014)

U.E. McGill said:


> It's a fat. So as long as there's no soap it should stay on for a bit. But it will wear off so use it liberally.



What other lubricant could I purchase for the jacuzzi?


----------



## mace85 (Mar 12, 2012)

GettingIt said:


> We use coconut oil in the bedroom, too--it's my favorite lube. I often use it in conjunction with a BJ or hand job. We use the Spectrum organic, too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I wish I knew what it was like to have a wife who wanted to give a bj.


----------



## U.E. McGill (Nov 27, 2013)

jasmine9 said:


> What other lubricant could I purchase for the jacuzzi?



Astroglide silicone based.


----------



## U.E. McGill (Nov 27, 2013)

GettingIt said:


> We use coconut oil in the bedroom, too--it's my favorite lube. I often use it in conjunction with a BJ or hand job. We use the Spectrum organic, too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The smell reminds me of "Somoa's ". I told my wife that Girl Scout cookies turned me on now.


----------



## jld (Dec 1, 2013)

mace85 said:


> I wish I knew what it was like to have a wife who wanted to give a bj.


GettingIt really is a pro-active wife. She works hard at improving her marriage.

Her husband has put some time in, though, too. He did not just sit around passively when she approached him about reconciling. He has tried to contribute, too. He did not just lay the whole project on her.


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

badsanta said:


> One of my favorite things about coconut oil is that there are plenty of legit (non-sexual) reasons to have a jar just sitting around in the bedroom or bathroom.
> 
> If anyone asks, you can always even mess with them a little and tell them you use it as a mouthwash, and ask how come they have not heard about it yet! Then tell them to research it and get back to you. Meanwhile you'll be enjoying your coconut oil while they are at home trying to swish for 20 minutes with a mouth full of oil! I'll admit, I tried that once just out of curiosity. Not fun!


Bad Santa. No salmon for you.


----------



## Abc123wife (Sep 18, 2013)

We discovered coconut oil about 18 months ago after I read some thread on this site. My husband remarked recently about his appreciation coconut oil! Besides using it for bedroom purposes, I also put a teaspoon or more in my coffee each morning and use a smoothie blender to whip it up. It makes a frothy coffee and the coconut oil is supposed to be healthy and acts as an appetite suppressant. The other day I texted my husband that each day when I sip my coffee, my lips gets lubricated from the coconut oil and I think of him!


----------



## Plan 9 from OS (Jul 13, 2012)

It's been the lubricant of choice for us ever since we first tried it. Works great.


----------



## jasmine9 (Jul 18, 2014)

I used it last night as lotion on my legs after my shower. The one thing I noticed was that it didn't stay oily very long. How does this work as far as lubricant if it dries up quickly?


----------



## 1812overture (Nov 25, 2013)

badsanta said:


> I have a friend that told me a story of when he was a bachelor. He had a water bed, and his girlfriend came over one day and was in the mood to have her way with him. She got out a jar of the coconut oil and ripped all the sheets off his waterbed. At the time, he had NO IDEA what was about to happen. Long story short he said she used the whole jar and it took him DAYS to clean up all the oil that had gotten into the sides of his waterbed, but he said it was worth it and is one of his favorite memories!


I searched on the site, but couldn't seem to narrow the terms enough. If coconut oil, or any oil, is used for massage, how do you keep it from seeping through the sheets, getting to the mattress, etc. With some sort of waterproof sheet laid on the bed?


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

1812overture said:


> I searched on the site, but couldn't seem to narrow the terms enough. If coconut oil, or any oil, is used for massage, how do you keep it from seeping through the sheets, getting to the mattress, etc. With some sort of waterproof sheet laid on the bed?


Towels. Thick beach towels will absorb the oil. But coconut oil will not run, like other oils. You spread it on like a glob of grease and it melts onto the skin without sliding off the skin.

And badsanta, you're friend must not know a damn thing about cleaning because coconut oil is water soluble and cleans up easily, easier than vegetable oil.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

jasmine9 said:


> I used it last night as lotion on my legs after my shower. The one thing I noticed was that it didn't stay oily very long. How does this work as far as lubricant if it dries up quickly?


It doesn't dry up, it sinks into the skin. If you're using it for sex, use more. Keep in mind you don't need to be swimming in the stuff for the lubricating factor to work. I like using a bit, then using a bit more, then using a bit more.


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

Anon Pink said:


> It doesn't dry up, it sinks into the skin. If you're using it for sex, use more. Keep in mind you don't need to be swimming in the stuff for the lubricating factor to work. I like using a bit, then using a bit more, then using a bit more...


... until you're swimming in the stuff.

It reminds me of but is not identical to the silicone based lubes, which have a very different feel from the glycerin based varieties.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

No Cletus that hasn't been my experience because it keeps soaking in. 
And I don't even have the painfully dry vag associated with menopause. I just don't produce enough lube naturally anymore.

I have tried many different lubes including silicone and coconut oil is the only one that doesn't irritate my vag. I love this stuff!


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

Alli3fire said:


> Is this better than astroglide? I need something that won't dry up in 2 minutes.


Better is in the eyes of the beholder. It is absolutely different from astroglide, and I have found that it also lasts longer but is less slippery.


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

Anon Pink said:


> No Cletus that hasn't been my experience because it keeps soaking in.
> And I don't even have the painfully dry vag associated with menopause. I just don't produce enough lube naturally anymore.


As a connoisseur of lube, having never had sex without it in 30 years, here's my preference list, from to bottom:

1. Probe. Closest to the real thing I've ever tried, most natural feeling. 
2. Coconut oil
3. Silicone based
4. Astroglide
5. KY
6. Butter (don't ask, that was in high school) 
7. Any of the warming/cooling products, which really means they shouldn't be on the list at all, because they're all atrocious. 

The wife's preferences are not the same as mine.


----------



## TheCuriousWife (Jan 28, 2013)

Anon Pink said:


> It doesn't dry up, it sinks into the skin. If you're using it for sex, use more. Keep in mind you don't need to be swimming in the stuff for the lubricating factor to work. I like using a bit, then using a bit more, then using a bit more.


:iagree:

I LOVE it. Husband adds more to me a few times during our love making. 

Not only does it lubricate, but my hooha and his hands get some nice mosturizer. :rofl:


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

Alli3fire said:


> Cletus does the Probe last? My biggest issue is having to reapply every minute can ruin the moment.


It's a funny substance. As long as it isn't exposed to air, it holds up really well. But if you're pulling out a lot, switching positions, or trying to use it for anything except intercourse, it dries up faster than most. 

So highest marks for sex (it's actually promoted for anal, though I can't attest to its suitability), lower marks for other activities.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Cletus said:


> As a connoisseur of lube, having never had sex without it in 30 years, here's my preference list, from to bottom:
> 
> 1. Probe. Closest to the real thing I've ever tried, most natural feeling.
> 2. Coconut oil
> ...


That is fascinating! It never occurred to me that a man might experience different lubes differently, except for viscosity and that can be affected by amount of lube used.

All I know is that I have a drawer full of sex lube and every one of them irritate my poor vag after sex. I had to get up and wash it out immediately. Yet coconut oil has never irritated at all.


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

Anon Pink said:


> That is fascinating! It never occurred to me that a man might experience different lubes differently, except for viscosity and that can be affected by amount of lube used.


They all feel very different. I could probably pass a blind test and tell which one I was using from feel alone.

Who says men aren't sensitive?


----------



## Redheadguy (Jul 30, 2014)

I like coconut also, slick, slippery, moisturizing, flavor, but there is still the right amount of skin texture/friction that comes through, be it for backrubs or PIV. most of the commercial lube for PIV is either not enough, or too much and nearly all sensation is lost for me.


----------



## TheCuriousWife (Jan 28, 2013)

Redheadguy said:


> I like coconut also, slick, slippery, moisturizing, flavor, but there is still the right amount of skin texture/friction that comes through, be it for backrubs or PIV. most of the commercial lube for PIV is either not enough, or too much and nearly all sensation is lost for me.


Oh yes! I completely forgot about getting it in your mouth.

I wouldn't dare put my mouth on silicone lube. Actually KY jelly either, because it just tastes nasty and seems dangerous. (Who knows what is in it or what it would do to you.) But coconut oil, no problem. No taste, and you can eat it without worrying if it is going to poison you. lol

Coconut oil is great for sun burns, lotion, back rubs, cooking, really anything. 

Another thing is clean up. With most lubes you are left with a gross residue that you either have to wash off, or like silicone it just flakes up and you have to pick it off you. Coconut oil just melts away, and leaves you skin feeling silky soft. Yes please!

I just adore it. Can't you tell?


----------



## Redheadguy (Jul 30, 2014)

TheCuriousWife said:


> ... No taste, and you can eat it without worrying if it is going to poison you. lol....


No taste? You must be using processed stuff. The raw/virgin we have (the Costco tub two pack) smells and tastes quite profoundly of coconut. I love coconut, and when wife tastes like a mounds bar...I just can't stop


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

Redheadguy said:


> No taste? You must be using processed stuff. The raw/virgin we have (the Costco tub two pack) smells and tastes quite profoundly of coconut. I love coconut, and when wife tastes like a mounds bar...I just can't stop


But what if you feel like a nut?


----------



## Redheadguy (Jul 30, 2014)

Cletus said:


> But what if you feel like a nut?


That is usually towards the end.


----------



## TheCuriousWife (Jan 28, 2013)

Redheadguy said:


> No taste? You must be using processed stuff. The raw/virgin we have (the Costco tub two pack) smells and tastes quite profoundly of coconut. I love coconut, and when wife tastes like a mounds bar...I just can't stop


Yes. The kind we use has barely any taste or smell. 

Personally I would prefer a little more flavor and smell. But I get it for free, so no complains. 

Maybe I'll have to splurge next time I need some.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Or you can add a few drops of almond extract to your tub of coconut oil once it has been gently warmed in warm water. Then seal the tub and put it away and it solidifies once again.

Incidentally. Hot flash moments excluded, I know the bedroom is factually too cold when I can't easily scoop out a glob of coconut oil. I live with a damn polar bear and I'm a beach bum...so we clash about climates.


----------



## TheCuriousWife (Jan 28, 2013)

Anon Pink said:


> Or you can add a few drops of almond extract to your tub of coconut oil once it has been gently warmed in warm water. Then seal the tub and put it away and it solidifies once again.
> 
> Incidentally. Hot flash moments excluded, I know the bedroom is factually too cold when I can't easily scoop out a glob of coconut oil. I live with a damn polar bear and I'm a beach bum...so we clash about climates.


Oooo. Good idea! 


Haha. I actually prefer the coconut oil when it's cold. I like the sensation.


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

TheCuriousWife said:


> Oooo. Good idea!
> 
> 
> Haha. I actually prefer the coconut oil when it's cold. I like the sensation.


I posted a poll asking this question this morning but it got yanked - 

Who is responsible for applying the lube?

It's winter, you're monkeying around under the covers, and things get serious. That tub of Slick50 on the nightstand is a micro-degree above freezing, but one or more of you is going to have to take a cardiac-arrest level jolt to the junk, assuming you haven't gone to the trouble of setting the mood, warming the lube, et. al. 

Who takes one for the team in your house? Will it be Mr. Cool and the Cubes, the Chilly Coochie, or do you treat each others privates as a mutual LeRoy Nieman canvas?


----------



## TheCuriousWife (Jan 28, 2013)

Cletus said:


> I posted a poll asking this question this morning but it got yanked -
> 
> Who is responsible for applying the lube?
> 
> ...



:lol:

Chilly Coochie here.


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

TheCuriousWife said:


> :lol:
> 
> Chilly Coochie here.


It's always me in our house. But in protest, I don't go to much trouble to warm it up, so WOOOO HOOOO!


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

*Re: Re: Going to try out coconut oil*



Cletus said:


> I posted a poll asking this question this morning but it got yanked -
> 
> Who is responsible for applying the lube?
> 
> ...


I was trying to reply to it when it got yanked... GF can't sleep in cold room so it's never icy, but we use coconut oil too and its usually in solid form (unless we are working up some heat and the jar gets too close!). My hands are usually warm so I like to take a clump and let it melt slowly letting the drops trickle where I want them too! Builds the anticipation nicely...


----------



## Redheadguy (Jul 30, 2014)

It melts at 76F


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

*Re: Re: Going to try out coconut oil*



Redheadguy said:


> It melts at 76F


Sounds about right


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

I prefer the coconut oil. The wife likes astroglide better. 


I don't complain either way.


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

Looking for a lube bargain? Amazon is here to help.

http://www.amazon.com/Passion-Natural-Water-Based-Lubricant-Gallon/dp/B005MR3IVO


----------



## SoFlaGuy (Nov 28, 2014)

Never heard, or thought of this before...definitely on the to do list now.


----------



## Accipiter777 (Jul 22, 2011)

CantePe said:


> Want to see the benefits of coconut oil on skin:
> 
> View attachment 27314
> 
> ...


8 years in the Fire service... Never heard of a 5th Degree. 

Burn Classification


----------



## meson (May 19, 2011)

Hey plan9, I never knew about coconut oil until this thread. I gave it a try with success. I found a bottle when my wife was away on a trip so I wanted to try it when she came back. Well it was that time of the month so I just did a back massage with it heated. She loved it. Several days later I gave her a foot massage with it and she enjoyed it again. The next morning she initiated for the first time in a long time. Yesterday we tried it as a lube for the first time and it is indeed the best there is. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Plan 9 from OS (Jul 13, 2012)

Awesome news. Others in this thread contributed a lot to what I learned about it. All I did was pass it along.


----------

